# What the [email protected]#$K did I do???????????



## WTFDID (Aug 20, 2011)

Urgent Please. I need a turn around quick!!!!!!!! I filed for divorce. I was not thinking about all aspects of doing this. Now I am up the creek without a paddle and sinking quick!!!!!!!!!! The six months period is approaching. I Want to stop this, my spouse wants to continue. What can I do???? I DONT WANT A DIVORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to your lawyer? Why does she want to go through with it now? You may have damaged things too much by filing; I imagine that was painful for her.

On the other hand, there's nothing saying you can't date and stay together on the other side of the divorce... It's happened before.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WTFDID (Aug 20, 2011)

I need someone who can guide me on what to do!!! My lawyer knows I want to stop it. She says it is easy when both parties want to stop it. I WANT TO STOP IT!!!!!!!!! can any body help??????????


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

May I ask why it is an emergency now. In order to get advice, you have to give more details.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want to stop it but she doesn't ...then I'm sorry to say there is nothing you can do. Have you told her how you feel? Maybe you can file a motion to dismiss the divorce petition and she may come around... my husband did the same as you...filed (as leverage to get me to sign some important paperwork)...I was floored. When. He filed to dismiss it after I signed what he wanted...the motion to dismiss the divorce required my signature...and I didn't sign. We are divorced now. Be careful what you wish for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

